# Rockler's T-Track



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

Planning on installing Rocklers' T-Track hold down rails on my workbench. 

What is a good distance from the end of the bench to install the rails? The hold down clamps reach out about 4 inches.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

IMO, that is totally your call - depending on what kind of work
you do that needs hold downs.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Michael15956 said:


> Planning on installing Rocklers' T-Track hold down rails on my workbench.
> 
> What is a good distance from the end of the bench to install the rails? The hold down clamps reach out about 4 inches.


Check out orangealuminum.com, way cheaper than Rockler...


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

@John Smith_inFL what is that black thing on the end of that bench? LOL!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Sam - that is my Flip Phone !!!
you flip that round wheel around with the correct numbers and 
someone on the other end will answer. (or 2 or 3 if it is a party line).
oh wait ~ that's called Conference Calling now !!
I think it is defective - it is impossible to text anyone !!


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> IMO, that is totally your call - depending on what kind of work
> you do that needs hold downs.



Very nice TABLE, well I was going to write workbench, but that's to nice to even get dusty, let alone work off of!

btw, what's that huge black tingie attached to the side? :smile2:


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

Great guys, that black thing is getting more replies than my op! :sad2:


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been getting the OrangeAluminum T-track off of Amazon for some projects recently. I modified a Kreg Automax bench clamp with a 5/16 bolt that slides right in the track which works great. Just keep the track enough distance away from the edge to reach with whatever clamps you will be using the most. 



Next I plan on trying to make my own hold down clamps by bending short pieces of aluminum bar stock and using PlastiDip on the ends. I just doesn't look too hard to replicate so I want to try and make my own.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael - if you could post a photo of your bench
and note the size of it, it may help with more positive feedback.
plus - which way do you want the track to run - front to back or lengthwise.
also, a pic of the hold downs that you want to use.
eventually, you will be making your own bench dogs. the store bought
hold downs don't always fit the type of work that you will be doing.
when you get your T-Track on hand, you can lay them out on your
workbench and play around with different layouts to see what will
suit your needs. it is very easy to add track down the line when needed.

.

.


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Michael - if you could post a photo of your bench
> and note the size of it, it may help with more positive feedback.
> plus - which way do you want the track to run - front to back or lengthwise.
> also, a pic of the hold downs that you want to use.
> ...


Thanks much John, I can see you and this site are here to help! I'll be here on occasion for more info.

Currently I building an extension table for my 45+ year old Sears Craftman's Table Saw. It was a gift and it was brand new when given!! Still in great shape and still cutting true!

The track I bough is like the one you posted. I did what you said, laid the track down and figured what I mostly would use it for, and came up with 6" from the edge of the extension table. 

I'll take a picture when completed if you guys want, but it is nothing fancy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael - please don't underestimate photos or simple projects:
there are people around here that have no idea how to install 
and use T-Tracks. so if photos are available, it helps someone 
down the line, no matter how trivial you think they are.
I bought several knobs off of E-Bay and some 1/4-20 all-thread
at the Box Store to make my own hold downs. depending on your 
needs, you can make hold downs for _ANY_ size project.
looking forward to sharing your journey.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Where is Bernie L?*

Any mention of T tracks should include Bernie L's workbench:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Woodnthings for bringing up my bench. I'm honored by your post... 



My bench has evolved over the years as I've needed it to accomplish different tasks. As for clamping down - T-tracks are a perfect solution. Whether it be for dados, mortises or simple holding, my bench has always offered me the perfect solution. For dados or mortise cuts, I simply place a block (with blue tape indicating which router and bit) on the line of my cut and use my fence (AKA guide) against the blue spacer block and run my router along the guide (AKA fence or clamp).


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, so many ideas! Thanks all! 

Just starting to set up my shop in the basement of a new house. So there is much work to be done. Needed an extension table because I'm trimming out the window & doors in a craftman's style and have a lot of ripping to do. 

Planning on using used kitchen cabinets I have for a work bench, right now it just some left over osb flooring board. 

I'll try to take a couple of pictures today and post them.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Surround your T-tracks with a hardboard - I added a 1/4 strip of wood under my tracks to make them even in height with the hard board. Then I added another 1/4 inch hardboard for my surface. If I damage it, I can replace the top for about $10.


----------



## Michael15956 (Dec 27, 2018)

BernieL said:


> Surround your T-tracks with a hardboard - I added a 1/4 strip of wood under my tracks to make them even in height with the hard board. Then I added another 1/4 inch hardboard for my surface. If I damage it, I can replace the top for about $10.




thanks, that's a good idea for my workbench when I build it!

Been working on these now


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice - I understand. We've been in our home for 35 years and we're still working on it.


----------

